# Want to transfer Tivo recordings to DVD



## drdave17 (Nov 21, 2014)

Since I use Tivo Roamio with Time Warner Cable and am not able to save some if not all of my movies to mp4, DVD or other format, if I purchase a VHS to DVD recorder, can I transfer all my recorded VHS movies that I record to VHS to a DVD?

In other words, though I have the above setup, I also have a Analog TV (Toshiba Model No MW24FNR3) that records my VHS movies.

So can my recorded VHS movies be transferred to DVD? If so, what is a good VHS to DVD Recorder to purchase?

Thanks


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Seems like a waste to go TiVo to VHS and then VHS to DVD. I think VHS is 240 lines of resolution. DVD is 480. You're losing a lot of quality. 

Is there a reason you want to do that? 

I would try hooking up a DVD recorder to the TiVo somehow. I'm not sure if there are Macrovision or other copy protection issues with analog outs from the Tico to DVD.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

drdave17 said:


> So can my recorded VHS movies be transferred to DVD? If so, what is a good VHS to DVD Recorder to purchase?
> 
> Thanks


You should look on eBay. All kinds of old junk there. waynomo is right, recording to regular VHS may be easy but your quality gets screwed. Even S-VHS isn't so good. I have two DVDR Magnavox/Funai recorders that have aux inputs and allow editing of 480i content before burning DVD+R, -R or +-RW. If you're interested in this route, PM me and I can point you to more information.


----------



## drdave17 (Nov 21, 2014)

waynomo said:


> Seems like a waste to go TiVo to VHS and then VHS to DVD. I think VHS is 240 lines of resolution. DVD is 480. You're losing a lot of quality.
> 
> Is there a reason you want to do that?


Yeah I know it's lesser quality but can't think of a better solution seeing Tivo won't allow me to export to mp4 using TWC


----------



## drdave17 (Nov 21, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I have two DVDR Magnavox/Funai recorders that have aux inputs and allow editing of 480i content before burning DVD+R, -R or +-RW. If you're interested in this route, PM me and I can point you to more information.


PM'ed thanks.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

drdave17 said:


> Yeah I know it's lesser quality but can't think of a better solution seeing Tivo won't allow me to export to mp4 using TWC


What would happen if you set the output on TiVo to 480i and hooked up a DVD recorder to it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

waynomo said:


> What would happen if you set the output on TiVo to 480i and hooked up a DVD recorder to it?


The same as if you set it to 480i and connected it to your VCR.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have a panasonic dvd recorder connected to the analog outputs of my Tivo. I press the record button on the dvd recorder and then select Play on the Tivo. The result is a 480i DVD of the Tivo show.


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

The following setup is more expensive but this is how I archive the few shows in HD I need to from my Roamio:

1. Purchase a Hauppauge HD-PVR such as one of the following:
http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-121...1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1419815695&sr=1
or
http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-151...2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1419815695&sr=1-2

2. Connect component video cables from the Roamio to the HD-PVR

3. Connect an optical SPDIF cable from the Roamio to the HD-PVR

4. Install the software for the HD-PVR on a local PC and connect the HD-PVR to the PC via USB

5. Set the proper settings in the software (1080 capture, etc), initiate recording on the HD-PVR, and then also quickly initiate playback of the show on the Roamio.

6. Once the show finishes playback, stop the recording on the HD-PVR. You now have a HD-quality (MP4? I forget the format it saves in) of your show. You can burn it to DVD, blu-ray, or whatever other medium you choose.


----------



## drdave17 (Nov 21, 2014)

As I understand it my recorded shows will always be on the Tivo internal HD as long as I opt not to delete them. 

I was also thinking of purchasing an external HD eventually but maybe I should consider the dvr/dvd route even more so now. 

Cost is a problem at the moment but definitely something to consider.

GREAT info guys.

Thanks much


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> The same as if you set it to 480i and connected it to your VCR.


I don't think this is correct. The vcr will only record and then put out 240 (some not even) lines of resolution. That's half of what TiVo would put out if set to 480i and half of what a DVD recorder can record.

Can someone confirm this? Admittedly it has been a long time since I dealt with VCRs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

waynomo said:


> I don't think this is correct. The vcr will only record and then put out 240 (some not even) lines of resolution. That's half of what TiVo would put out if set to 480i and half of what a DVD recorder can record.
> 
> Can someone confirm this? Admittedly it has been a long time since I dealt with VCRs.


Mitsubishi and JVC both sold S-VHS decks in the US. I had two of each. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-VHS And I had the JVC and Mitsubishi DVHS decks also. But they needed IEEE connections I did not have. But the tapes held more data. http://www.amazon.com/Mitsubishi-VHS-SVHS-Digital-HS-HD2000U/dp/B000BDBJRO


----------



## edarchitect (Feb 15, 2015)

SNJpage1 said:


> I have a panasonic dvd recorder connected to the analog outputs of my Tivo. I press the record button on the dvd recorder and then select Play on the Tivo. The result is a 480i DVD of the Tivo show.


This is exactly what I want to do with my Panasonic DVD recorder, but I can't seem to get a signal from my Roamio OTC AV output jack to my DVD recorder. I've tried two cables now. Any suggestions?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

edarchitect said:


> This is exactly what I want to do with my Panasonic DVD recorder, but I can't seem to get a signal from my Roamio OTC AV output jack to my DVD recorder. I've tried two cables now. Any suggestions?


Try switching the ends around, like use red for video, yellow for left audio, etc. TiVo is using a proprietary connector cable so unless you have the ones specifically made for the Mini, Basic and OTA then some trial and error will be involved, unless you happen to have the ones for the WDTV, which use the same pinouts I believe.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> I don't think this is correct. The vcr will only record and then put out 240 (some not even) lines of resolution. That's half of what TiVo would put out if set to 480i and half of what a DVD recorder can record.
> 
> Can someone confirm this? Admittedly it has been a long time since I dealt with VCRs.


This is corrct. VHS only recorded 240 lines lf resolution while DVDs record 480.

A standalone DVD recorder connected directly to your TiVo or the Hauppague capture device mentioned above are you're best options.


----------

